# Ford E350 Super Duty Box Truck with Fold Down Ramps - Sidewalk Truck



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

2004 E-350 Super Duty Lawn Service truck. Taken out of daily service 09-29-2017 32 valve Triton 5.4 (the good one) auto trans, Cold A/C good heat, alarm with GPS tracking, stereo, Jasper engine at 211k, no sheet metal rust, newer brakes, tires, and more. Has door to get in the box from inside the cab. Built in racks and cabinets for gas cans, tools, ect. 15' aluminum box, rear door has new rollers, can carry 3 zero turns (see pics) Spring assist ramp gate. Good for mowing crew, fertilizing, snow sidewalk crew ect. Would also be good for atv, utv, dirt bike, buggy carrier. Truck is under weight for GVW plates so no need for the expensive plates. Interior in good shape. We have used this truck daily for 5 seasons and it has never broken down on us. Starter went out at our shop, and it was towed to the repair shop because it was still under warranty. Great for getting into tight spots, no need for a trailer on busy roads, dead end streets ect. $5500 or swap for a plow truck


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

How tall is the door opening?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why are you selling?

How many miles currently?


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why are you selling?
> 
> How many miles currently?


I just bought a bigger 18' NPR Has 276k and had a Jasper engine installed at 212k Have had in service for 5 years and never been towed in or trailered ect. Very dependable


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Last price drop before sending it to auction. $5000 come and get it. Ramps alone were $2700


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Just had truck inspected. Needed u joints and carrier bearing so had them replaced $5500 Needs nothing


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

How many seats up front is it a bench or buckets...?


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

It has buckets due to the walk through door. We put a small bench in it for a 3rd seat.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I need to make a correction as my guys gave me the wrong info. Truck has 177k on it and engine was done at 111k


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Price is firm at $5500 as I just put new u joints and a carrier bearing in it. It needs nothing and is work ready.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

*sold*


----------

